

Ask HN: Besides Java, what language you'd choose to develop a MineCraft game? - jemeshsu

Understand that MineCraft is developed using Java. MineCraft is also cross platform on Windows, Mac and Linux. If you're to start anew, besides Java, what other programming language would you choose to develop a game similar or clone of MineCraft?
======
aperture123
Python would be an excellent language to consider. A lot of MineCraft is based
off of features users can add to it. While Java does make this easy, python is
more user-friendly and readable, thus encouraging more people to contribute.

------
arkitaip
The one I'm most familiar with. And I would probably make in entirely web
based using html5 or flash.

------
sigvef
Any language, as long as it has OpenGL bindings, really.

------
TeMPOraL
Common Lisp. Because, why not? ;).

------
veeti
C++.

